# 1993 100 CS



## eightvalvejettacarat (Aug 10, 2001)

anyone have any information on these? my dad just bought a new one a month ago while I was at college, and I came home, and have been driving it a little bit. Dark green, tan leather interior, gorgeous car.....but any info would be great, pics too maybe (cant take pics of my dads b/c little brother just cracked up the front end)


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: 1993 100 CS (eightvalvejettacarat)*

That was the first year for the car that eventually became the B4 chassis A6.
It is powered by a 2.8 litre 12 valve V6 with 172hp @ 5500 RPM and 184 ft.lbs @ 3000 RPM, engine code AAH. This engine is the direct progenitor of the 30 valve 2.8 and 3.0 V6's as well as the 2.7 litre twin-turbo engine.
In Europe there was also a shorter stroked version of this engine that was only 2.4 litres. It made 150hp and alot less torque.
What else do you want to know??


----------



## damianp (Sep 8, 1999)

*Re: 1993 100 CS (TabulaRasa)*

Damn, thats one nice car. I still think they are nice than the newer A6's.
Any clue how much an average 93-94 vintage goes for?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 1993 100 CS (damianp)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Damn, thats one nice car. I still think they are nice than the newer A6's.[HR][/HR]​Word....best looking Audi sedan to date IMO


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 1993 100 CS (TabulaRasa)*

...Thought that de-stroked motor was a 2.6L? Could be wrong, I've never seen one being a USA-er


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 1993 100 CS (billzcat1)*

The latter 2.8 12V replaced the 2.6 12V.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 1993 100 CS (A4Jetta)*

What do you mean "replaced?" Audi didn't even produce a V6 until 1992 and then nothing under 2.8L made it here until the new-S4 arrived. The motor(s) the 2.8L replaced would be the 2.3L 10v and 20v N/A.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: 1993 100 CS (damianp)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Damn, thats one nice car. I still think they are nice than the newer A6's.
Any clue how much an average 93-94 vintage goes for?[HR][/HR]​$7k-14k USD depending on miles, condition, maintenence records, transmission (auto's sell for less), and whether it's a wagon or not (Wagons sell for more)
The one pictures above sells for just under $10k.
http://www.midwestautoworks.com/3226.htm


----------



## eightvalvejettacarat (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: 1993 100 CS (TabulaRasa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]$7k-14k USD depending on miles, condition, maintenence records, transmission (auto's sell for less), and whether it's a wagon or not (Wagons sell for more)
The one pictures above sells for just under $10k.
http://www.midwestautoworks.com/3226.htm







[HR][/HR]​TabulaRasa-
Is that your car? Or are you selling it? Anyway I appreciate all of the information.
My dad bought his with 68,000 miles (approximately) and already he has had to replace the battery, the headlight switch snapped off in his hands, and the glove box is stuck shut, so we were wondering what was up with this because the problems as of late sound similar to what I would expect from my A2 VW. Anyway, what year is the car you are showing in the pictures? Is that one a quattro? What is with the badge on the upper right part of the rear? Anything special about them? I appreciate all of your help

Edit: just went to the website, it is a quattro, BTW dad paid $9600 for his


[Modified by eightvalvejettacarat, 10:26 AM 12-26-2001]


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: 1993 100 CS (eightvalvejettacarat)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is that your car? Or are you selling it?[HR][/HR]​Nah, it's just a site for good pictures.








quote:[HR][/HR]has had to replace the battery, the headlight switch snapped off in his hands, and the glove box is stuck shut
Is that one a quattro? What is with the badge on the upper right part of the rear? Anything special about them? I appreciate all of your help[HR][/HR]​Hmm, your headlight switch problem is strange to me. That stalk seems pretty sturdy if you ask me. I have also had glovebox problems--it won't close unless you slam it








The badge says A6 on the left and it says "2.8" with a small "quattro" badge underneath. The A6 is the same car as the 100, they just changed the name sometime in the 1995 model year. In 1998 they came out with the completely new round-assed version of the A6.


----------



## Peter (Sep 19, 1999)

*Re: 1993 100 CS (eightvalvejettacarat)*

I bought a '93 100S FWD Sedan about 8 months ago and have had a blast with her. I've put just under 15k on the ODO since inception and nothing major has gone wrong. A few idle problems and a rebuilt CV but I was expecting them.
Great cars, seemingly bullet-proof. But like all older Audi's, they don't break often. When they do though, your wallet cries for months.








I would say your average for the 100's is a bit high. They are all gettin' on up there in miles and the average has shifted a bit. I'd put it at $4,000 - $11,000 for any of the 100's. The A6's may still be up there though.


----------



## eightvalvejettacarat (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: 1993 100 CS (Passater)*

i second that idle problem as well, forgot to mention that my dad's does idle poorly at startup


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: 1993 100 CS (eightvalvejettacarat)*

What do you mean by idle problems? Mine idles at about 600 or so normally and if you start it in cold weather, it idles at 1000 and sounds a little raspy, but I don't think it's anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Peter (Sep 19, 1999)

*Re: 1993 100 CS (TabulaRasa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What do you mean by idle problems? Mine idles at about 600 or so normally and if you start it in cold weather, it idles at 1000 and sounds a little raspy, but I don't think it's anything out of the ordinary.[HR][/HR]​It comes and goes depending on the temp and the mood she's in, but when I first start the car the idle is VERY rough. Almost to the point of dying and then back to normal, then back to almost dying, then back to normal. But pretty fast. Sorta sounds like an old carborated muscle car at idle, just way softer.
Every so often I'll take it into a mechanic and he'll go over her engine and fuel systems and tweek things, clean things, and generally do nothing other than wipe stuff off. This makes it better for a month or so and then she's back to her old tricks. It's nothing serious and the car doesn't die, give her a little gas and she shuts up. When someone fills my car with less than 89 octane it compounds the problem as well.
That's pretty much my rough idle.


----------



## eightvalvejettacarat (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: 1993 100 CS (Passater)*

yea its kinda like my A2 VW... the idle stabalizer valve is shot, its a couple hundred dollar part, and youre right on target with the symptom description, after the car warms up its fine....... so >=89 octane is the optimal for this car?


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: 1993 100 CS (eightvalvejettacarat)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so >=89 octane is the optimal for this car?[HR][/HR]​The manual for my car (Audi 90CS q) says 91 octane, but it always gets either 92 or 93 depending on what's available. We have different cars, but the same engine.


----------



## eightvalvejettacarat (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: 1993 100 CS (TabulaRasa)*

thx tabularasa... you are all over these audi q's


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: 1993 100 CS (eightvalvejettacarat)*

LOL. I specialize in older Audi's. When I can afford a B5 or B6 Audi, I'll be all over those too.


----------



## TRYNTRUEA2 (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: 1993 100 CS (TabulaRasa)*

WHERES the love for the b4 90 sries with the 2.8L but lighter weight,the 2,8 is very smooooth just needs more low end grunt


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: 1993 100 CS (TRYNTRUEA2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]WHERES the love for the b4 90 sries with the 2.8L but lighter weight,the 2,8 is very smooooth just needs more low end grunt







[HR][/HR]​I'd love the 90 more if someone made a chip (that is still available) that would get rid of the speed governor. Jetchips has one that changes the air/fuel maps, but that's really a moot point if the speed limiter is still there. I don't do mods in order to get better 1/4 mile times.


----------



## eightvalvejettacarat (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: 1993 100 CS (TRYNTRUEA2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]WHERES the love for the b4 90 sries with the 2.8L but lighter weight,the 2,8 is very smooooth just needs more low end grunt







[HR][/HR]​yea i think thats the one i was talking about in the other thread in this forum... havent gotten a ride in one, but they look awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: 1993 100 CS (eightvalvejettacarat)*

quote:[HR][/HR]WHERES the love for the b4 90 sries with the 2.8L but lighter weight,the 2,8 is very smooooth just needs more low end grunt








yea i think thats the one i was talking about in the other thread in this forum... havent gotten a ride in one, but they look awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​The 2.8 12v isn't really all that incredible. To give you an idea of where it stands:
A 2001.5 A4 1.8T tip running 17" RS4 "celebration package**" wheels and stock tires with no mods will beat my 90 off the line and in 0-60.
A 2001.5 A4 1.8T 5spd running 15" steel wheels and Nokian NRW's will beat my 90 in 5th gear acceleration from 90mph to 135mph. Even if I did drop it into 4th, I still would have lost.
A 1990 BMW 525i 5spd running 15" stock alloys with stock everything else will keep up with the 90 but loses out on acceleration above 100mph. A 325i of the same vintage beats in acceleration, but still loses out on high speed acceleration.
A Volkswagen VR6 12v has similar output on paper, but in real life, the engine feels much more punchy, smooth, and willing to rev, whereas the 2.8 12v Audi engine is somewhat smooth, somewhat willing to rev, and while it doesn't feel fast or punchy, it can get you up there without a problem.
A Volkswagen 1.8T New Beetle with heavy modifications blows away the 90 on the highway in acceleration from 70mph (was passing a NB normally, he saw me and gunned it, I gave chase to no avail and was shocked by the loud, raspy exhaust note and distinct whistling sound)
Audi 90 in residential neighboorhoods following a friend's Audi S4 with stage II APR, downpipe, and catback on stock wheels & Yokohama AVS sports at about 30mph, S4 decides to gun it, I stomp on it too. Speed up to about 50 before shutting it down, S4 has dissapeared from view and is now long gone.

** Real RS4 wheels are actually 19".


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: 1993 100 CS (TabulaRasa)*

its all about the 5cyl. period.
-b


----------



## TRYNTRUEA2 (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: 1993 100 CS (MtnSurferX)*

A 90 rollin on 1996-1997 S6 rims is sweet, just throw in an RS2/S2 tubo 5 cylinder or if u have to go US spEC throw a Ur-s4 engine in there


----------



## eightvalvejettacarat (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: 1993 100 CS (TRYNTRUEA2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]A 90 rollin on 1996-1997 S6 rims is sweet, just throw in an RS2/S2 tubo 5 cylinder or if u have to go US spEC throw a Ur-s4 engine in there







[HR][/HR]​definitly a head turner


----------

